# Black Trojan and Spyware.cyberlog-x help!



## heshamh (Jul 8, 2007)

This is my first time using this forum. I have many fatal errors and critical system warnings that pop up along with a multitude of pop up adds from IE that tell me about these anti-spyware software. The critical system warnings start off with "your system is probably infected with the latest version of Spyware.cyberlog-x." I also get up to four yellow triangles with ! in them that flash in the system tray. They usually describe how my system is infected with a "Black door trojan". Please help, I'm desperate.


----------



## heshamh (Jul 8, 2007)

I have downloaded and run hijack and smitfraud, I just don't know how to interpret...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:28:49 PM, on 7/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\bwtwhehq.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/fix_homepage/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://hometab.bellsouth.net/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2090E9B0-8434-4F7E-AD7D-42978121FF3A} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtstu.dll
O2 - BHO: PsapiAnalyzer Object - {489263D0-1E71-4B29-B4D1-46DAA5856DF7} - c:\windows\config\cdos.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ED63687-EB85-4687-A8D0-17E9792B20CA} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvtqpm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {872BEA9B-B3D8-4AD6-A148-591F35849C93} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awvvs.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A95B2816-1D7E-4561-A202-68C0DE02353A} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xlzfsjmk.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CD3447D4-CA39-4377-8084-30E86331D74C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ykvndosa.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D72DA88A-B9B4-42CF-AB16-8349C8B80A39} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmnmnlm.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Security Toolbar - {11A69AE4-FBED-4832-A2BF-45AF82825583} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xlzfsjmk.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bwtwhehq.exe] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\bwtwhehq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [j6221637] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\j6221637.dll sook
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApachInc] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\qcuenpol.dll",realset
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avp] C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\winCE8.tmp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [smgr] mgrs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ModemOnHold] C:\Program Files\NetWaiting\netWaiting.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {483912CF-8995-4434-AD61-6163756E05DF} (AXTNS Control) - http://qs130.pair.com/webprim4/mathshop/livemath/download/activex/axtns.php
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: StarOpen - Sonic Solutions - (no file)
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE (file missing)



SmitFraudFix v2.201

Scan done at 21:55:23.00, Sat 07/07/2007
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Sham\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Process

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\bwtwhehq.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» hosts

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Sham

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Sham\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\Sham\FAVORI~1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\1]
"Source"="http://www.johnsadowski.com/big_spanish_castle.php#"
"SubscribedURL"="http://www.johnsadowski.com/big_spanish_castle.php#"
"FriendlyName"="Big Spanish Castle"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Rustock

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» DNS

Description: Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card - Packet Scheduler Miniport
DNS Server Search Order: 192.168.1.254
DNS Server Search Order: 192.168.1.254

HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B81DFB56-1271-43A3-AC73-51D3377B023E}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.254 192.168.1.254
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{B81DFB56-1271-43A3-AC73-51D3377B023E}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.254 192.168.1.254
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{B81DFB56-1271-43A3-AC73-51D3377B023E}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.254 192.168.1.254
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.254 192.168.1.254
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.254 192.168.1.254
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.254 192.168.1.254

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning for wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

*If you have vundofix, remove it and get the current version*

Please download http://www.atribune.org/ccount/click.php?id=4 to C:\
Double-click VundoFix.exe to run it.
click the Scan for Vundo button.
Once it's done scanning, click the Remove Vundo button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click YES.
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click OK.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\vundofix.txt
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the Scan for Vundo button" when VundoFix appears at reboot.

*Please let Vundo finish its thing, sometimes it can take multiple passes*
====================
Download Superantispyware (SAS)

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------

